# HVAC and Plumbing



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

What is the relationship between them? I seen a lot of HVAC companys that also offer plumbing.

Please help me with this. I just started with a plumbing school so I am just learning.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> What is the relationship between them? I seen a lot of HVAC companys that also offer plumbing.
> 
> Please help me with this. I just started with a plumbing school so I am just learning.


They both make money, other than that absolutely nothing. 99% of plumbers that think they know heating don't and most HVAC guys can't sweat a joint and make it look like something to save their life.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A friend of the family is an HVAC/Electrical Contractor :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> A friend of the family is an HVAC/Electrical Contractor :blink:


A better combination, do to the fact @95% of HVAC service is electrical.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A better combination, do to the fact @95% of HVAC service is electrical.



Then why does he sub me the electrical end 
LOL


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Then why does he sub me the electrical end
> LOL


because it's cheaper to sub it to you than do it himself? he charges more? you don't charge enough? he wants sub-par electrical work? 

I don't know, why?:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I D K, is he more of a tin knocker???


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> he wants sub-par electrical work?


You know it!

(Jackass LMAO)


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I D K, is he more of a tin knocker???


No, he's an EC..also has his EI credentials (but does not actively do inspections).


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

seriously, depends on how large he is (company wise)

I know that HVAC is way above and beyond us in terms of making money. They regularly get $5k + to swap out a condensor..$1500 in material and 4 hrs labor...

we do service changes for $1500....$500 material and 10 hrs labor...go figure.

he probably makes way more off his HVAC side to be bothered wasting his time doing electrical anymore.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

That's possible...but as a one man shop ~ just how much can he make? (Don't dazzle me with numbers).

IMHO, as I've said to him on numerous occasions, HIRE SOME MEN. He won't..in his words "They all suck" LOL.... Now if he spent some time to train the guys as to what he expects..or gets a greener than green apprentice that isn't a pot fiend ...I might not laugh at his reply 




mahlere said:


> we do service changes for $1500....$500 material and 10 hrs labor...go figure.



Don't bull**** me :laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> That's possible...but as a one man shop ~ just how much can he make? (Don't dazzle me with numbers).
> 
> IMHO, as I've said to him on numerous occasions, HIRE SOME MEN. He won't..in his words "They all suck" LOL.... Now if he spent some time to train the guys as to what he expects..or gets a greener than green apprentice that isn't a pot fiend ...I might not laugh at his reply
> 
> ...


well, as a one man shop, I can definitely see him subbing out the electric. concentrate on what makes the most money...it ain't electrical...

as for the services...I was speaking for the industry as a whole...:whistling


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> seriously, depends on how large he is (company wise)
> 
> I know that HVAC is way above and beyond us in terms of making money. They regularly get $5k + to swap out a condensor..$1500 in material and 4 hrs labor...
> 
> ...


 
I must be doing something wrong, I have never seen a $1500 condenser change out go for $5000.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I must be doing something wrong, I have never seen a $1500 condenser change out go for $5000.


You might be ....hopefully, mahlere will explain it - he's got a way with numbers :notworthy


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

They have pipe work in common, a lot of plumbing contractors get into the HVAC field because of the chilled water piping work that they have sub-contracted over the years and a plumbing company is more set up to take care of this aspect of the HVAC industry.

We have a lot of plumbing companies that sub out the PVC condenser water piping and even the copper condenser water piping for cooling towers and water cooled heat pump install's.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I must be doing something wrong, I have never seen a $1500 condenser change out go for $5000.


you don't do residential replacements then....there is a company in Belford, NJ who installs Lennox...pay about $1500 +/- for a 3 ton resi unit...charge between $3-$5k (depending on how busy they are) to replace it. 

I know this because a few years ago one of our customers called them because the cb feeding the condensor kept tripping. Their tech said it was a faulty cb. We showed them that the compressor was shot. While I was there with the HO, the HVAC company quoted $4975 to replace the condensor.

Now, maybe they never get that price (but some people swear you can't get more than $1800 for a 200A service upgrade:whistling) so I tend to believe that they have and do...

So, for 4 hrs work, $1500+/- in material, they generate $3500 in labor. 

I'd sub out the electrical work too...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

also, we just looked at a job today...replacing a 15 ton RTU...

$4400 for the unit, $400 for the new disco and wire, $250 misc - total material $5000+/- 

total labor 10 man hours (includes travel, setup and cleanup)

price to customer - $10,500...We should get the approval next week. 

Now this is not resi, but it is good money..


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

mahlere said:


> also, we just looked at a job today...replacing a 15 ton RTU...
> 
> $4400 for the unit, $400 for the new disco and wire, $250 misc - total material $5000+/-
> 
> ...


What about a crane? Reclaiming the Freon?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

BigMikeB said:


> What about a crane? Reclaiming the Freon?


you are correct...we own the crane...freon is already gone, hence the replacement...

there are obviously other misc costs, but my point was that HVAC charges well for their services...electric gives them away..


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

pyroracing85 said:


> What is the relationship between them? I seen a lot of HVAC companys that also offer plumbing.
> 
> Please help me with this. I just started with a plumbing school so I am just learning.



Its the other way around in my oppion. you see more plumbers who also do heating and cooling. To answer your question it just all depends on where you live. Finally it goes back to before forced air furnances came on the market. Before then everything was boilers or steam which is a plumbers speciality. Then forced air came out so there you have it.


----------

